# Opinions on Roland Cube 40 v JC 40



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

Can anyone provide comments about either or both of these amps. I am looking for an amp that is mostly going to be for home use - just learning jazz guitar. I'm also wondering about the JC22 which seems to have most of the features of the 40 but with less power and that might not matter for home use. The JC amps are more expensive than the Cube and I'm partially wondering if the extra cost is worth it. 
Thanks


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes the price to start. The JC has 2 1x10s and the Cube just a 1x10. The JC has stereo and stereo effects loop. If you are learning, I would go for the Cube and if you interest continues and develops, get a JC40 and sell the cube.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The JC's were unique in that their chorus circuit ran through 2 power amps and into separate speakers. It is a unique - some would say the best - chorus sound you can get. There are copies but the JC120 is an iconic amp for that reason. 

If you really like chorus and want some of the best, it may be worth the extra money. If you suffer from nausea or seasickness, maybe not.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Which one has the features you will use the most? Buy that one. Happy playing to follow


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I have the Cube 40GX. It's a great amp. Really too powerful for home use but if you ever decide to rock a hall, it'll do nicely. It sounds very nice and the there's a great deal of flexibility with the tone. With separate lead and memory settings for solo, it's prob the most versatile amp out there. 

Add in iPhone connectivity and you've now got the ability to play backing tracks or any song really. 

It's still quite portable even for the power it offers. 

I now own 3 cubes since I'm so impressed with them.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the comments, guys, appreciate the input. I'm new to the world of amps [being a sax guy] so an additional question. What is the benefit, or is there any, to having an amp with stereo? I see that the JC22 is closer to the Cube 40 in cost and still has the stereo but probably more appropriate for home use, power-wise. Does stereo 'do' something relative to the sound and tone that the amp creates in the room?

Probably really dumb questions but this is a new world for me.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

No advantage to a single amp in stereo. Your guitar only outputs mono. Even if the amp tries to split channels, the speakers are so close together it won't matter.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

Kind of what I had thought. So, why have an amp in stereo? I thought maybe the two speakers fleshed out the sound somehow.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One thing you can with the stereo effects loop is have the effects (wet signal) go into one channel and the dry signal will go into the other. You can mix and balance wet and dry signals to a tone of your liking. But again, if you are just learning Jazz, the Cube 40 may be more suitable.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the stereo and the flexibility you get from the dual channel. For example on my stereo amp i run my trio pedal to the clean channel then play with a bit of dirt on the 2nd channel. Great for practice. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the input on this, guys. To close off the topic, I have bought the Cube 40 and after just a bit of experimenting find it to be excellent for my purposes. I'm not into pedals and while I will not be moving it other than from one spot to another in the basement, this is a light amp with lots of power. What impresses me, and this probably applies to lots/all electric guitar amps, is the sound. Nice and clean in that channel but with some amazing stock sounds on other settings. I'm likely only going to use the clean channel for the most part but when I want to 'play' around, I can have some fun. 

So far, I've had my tele for just over a year, I've been running it through my Acoustasonic 90 which was fine but now that I've used a 'real' electric amp, boy what a difference. Lots of things to explore.....


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats! Still loving mine. I keep it on clean too but run the guitar signal through an iRig 2 into AmpliTube and then into the amp.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

roland is in bed with boss, so you get reliability in an easy to use package, that also sounds good. that's a win all the way around afaic


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> roland is in bed with boss, so you get reliability in an easy to use package, that also sounds good. that's a win all the way around afaic


Actually they are part of the same company

Roland Corporation - Wikipedia


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

For me, if you are playing jazz, JC Roland is the way to go.


----------

